# What is Flashlight Art?



## bf1 (Jul 6, 2008)

*"Enough Said For Now"*​


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 6, 2008)

Does this count?






Just kidding. Nice picture you've got there.


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 6, 2008)

somebody sure likes TB's...

Mayo


----------



## bf1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Keygrip,
You have a great pic. Any form of art is merely subjective.


----------



## bf1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mayo-
TB is on top of my "Top 5 List".


----------



## Illum (Jul 6, 2008)

bf1, talk to lips or ericmack:nana:

or this guy
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/160964


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank goodness, for a second there I was questioning your commitment to being a flashaholic.:nana: (we gonna get a peek at your other 4 in the top 5?):thumbsup:

Mayo


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 7, 2008)

bf1 said:


> Keygrip,
> You have a great pic. Any form of art is merely subjective.



I agree, but when you put my right arm's weight in titanium on the table, it changes the subject.  If I may ask, how many of those were bought complete and how many were built up over time from individual parts?


----------



## bf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

KeyGrip said:


> I agree, but when you put my right arm's weight in titanium on the table, it changes the subject.  If I may ask, how many of those were bought complete and how many were built up over time from individual parts?



Hi KeyGrip,
I purchased the TranquillityBase lights all as completed builds.


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi bf1!

Very nice ti collection and nice thread...


----------



## bf1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Toby,
I hope all is well you.
Regards,
Barry


----------



## Cuso (Jul 8, 2008)

I bet Ganp can fit in this description very well...


----------



## Rossymeister (Jul 8, 2008)

Flashlight art is basically flashlights that appeal to the human eye.

Such As:







Dont they look happy? lol

Regards

-Aaron


----------



## bf1 (Jul 9, 2008)

Cuso said:


> I bet Ganp can fit in this description very well...


Colin certainly does fit this description.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jul 9, 2008)

Instead of eyecandy.... lightcandy


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2008)

Technically, I think KeyGrip has it nailed by its true definition. Nice pic...


PS ... yes, the ti collection is awesome too!


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 11, 2008)

bf1 said:


> Thanks Toby,
> I hope all is well you.
> Regards,
> Barry


 
Thanks everything fine, but i really like to have such a collection too...:candle:


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 11, 2008)

bf1 said:


> I purchased the TranquillityBase lights all as completed builds.



Very nice. I hope to one day build up a complete light with TB and Aleph parts.


----------



## bf1 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Flashlight Art Part II*






*From the great master himself.*​


----------



## DM51 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Flashlight Art Part II*

I'm merging this with the other thread. The topic has not changed, so there was no need for a new thread.

Please resize that image to no bigger than 800x800 pixels.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 12, 2008)

bf1 said:


> Colin certainly does fit this description.



+1







Etched lattice brass body with TiN Aleph 2 head and tail.


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 12, 2008)

bf1 that picture is amazing, it includes all of my ideal McGizmo lights.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 13, 2008)

The Polarion CSWL is perhaps the boldest statement of art and power bundled into one...


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 13, 2008)

Yea, that really is an impressive piece of engineering.


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 14, 2008)

That Polarion looks like a spaceship...WOW


----------



## bf1 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Highly polished and blasted Ti...*






*Interesting combination!*


----------



## toby_pra (Jul 18, 2008)

that looks awesome bf1 :thumbsup:


----------

